# 4x4 tyres



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

The news today about new rules on car tyres just gave me a little nudge to go replace mine! 

Can someone recommend a good place in Dubai to get mine changed? Or know where a good deal can be had?

Thanks.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

A2B, Saluki Motorsport or Ikon in Al Quoz, esp Saluki, say hello to Mark (Powell) the owner from me.

Saluki Motorsport – Tel: 04 347 6939 | Garage services for your vehicle in the UAE.

Edited to add - If Mark can't supply them to you - unlikely I know - he'll point you in the right direction where you wont get ripped off with old or badly fitted ones.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Toon..will surely check them out. 

Anyone else have any recommendations?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I generally go to Upgrade Tyre Company, +971 4 3233093, +971 50 269 5353, +971 50 269 5454. They are located on the other side of Umm Suquiem road from LuLu (Mall of the Emirates), almost opposite to the garage (wheel 2 wheel service). They are a little hidden (do not face the road) but lookout for the Municipality Pest Service and then Jotun Paints and it is there.

They seem to cater for a wide range of vehicles so do not specialise in 4x4 but they were always very straightforward with me, checked suspension, brakes etc. In fact I generally have to bully them into changing tyres (one of my many phobias) as they usually try to save me money.

Incidentally, what constitutes 4x4 tyre in this country? The big knobbly Goodridge I used to have were great for mud but not for sand I suspect; or are they good for wadi bashing as well?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Is the 5 year age limit enforced on used tyres as well - if we bought a 1 year old set of tyres it'll then have 4 years lifespan before they are to be changed?

I thought tyres would be changed after 3 years of usage?

Thanks.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> Is the 5 year age limit enforced on used tyres as well - if we bought a 1 year old set of tyres it'll then have 4 years lifespan before they are to be changed?
> 
> I thought tyres would be changed after 3 years of usage?
> 
> Thanks.


When I was in Northern Europe we expected tyres to last 4 years with anything up to 90,000 miles, subject to these factors:

- composition of tyres; higher performance/handling/speed usually meant softer compound shorter lifespan
- driving habits; accelaration, breaking can make an enormous difference, especially with a high performance engine
- weight of car; a 2 ton 4x4 is going to bash the life out of the tyre a great deal quicker than, say, a Yaris
- maintenance of tyre; correct inflation, correct wheel alignment avoiding uneven wear and tear, periodic (10,000 km) tyre rotation etc.

I found however that despite the above my tyres never lasted as long in sunny climates and they tell me that the UV rays deteriorate the rubber, which is why you used to see people covering their tyres if they were going on holiday (there again people also hang a CD from their rear-view mirror to avoid getting caught by a speed radar). Whether this is true or not, my tyres (Michelin on a Jeep Cherokee) rarely last longer than 3 years before they become hard, noisy and uncomfortable.

Clearly your mileage will vary.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

So, an inaccurately-average question: how often do you guys change your tyres here?

p.s. the CD myth was busted in Mythbuster!


----------

